# Sunday Morning Pigeon kill with a witness



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

.


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Awesome kill Nico. That stone really carries it energy all the way to the target. Approximately whats the draw weight you're pulling.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

You keep reminding us that you do not need super fancy equipment to be an effective hunter. I always enjoy reading your accounts of your expeditions ... so much more than just "I shot a pigeon". All those personal touches are great.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

good shootin nico


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Charles said:


> You keep reminding us that you do not need super fancy equipment to be an effective hunter. I always enjoy reading your accounts of your expeditions ... so much more than just "I shot a pigeon". All those personal touches are great.
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles


Thank you Charles,

You are very wise, yes that is precisely my message; you dont need fancy custom made equipment for effective hunting with a slingshot. You can make one yourself as it has been done for generations past.

I feel that since I blogged about the alambre resortera (wire coathanger slingshot) regarding its hunting capability that some field proof would be best to give factual validity to its claim as a viable hunting tool.

It works (and was used before my time) now if anyone is without wood cutting tools, plywood or trees and have access to wire coathangers or similar wire, a basic set of pliers and access to an office supply store and some tape and old shoes, they can make a very effective hunting slingshot.

The wife said she never heard the sound of the slingshot ( the chains are so silent) but she heard the impact on the pigeon.

Well thanks for looking at my post and commenting

Nico


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Joseph,

Not sure the draw weight I know that the red chains in a 444 pull about 27 pounds and these #64s are a lot less pull so my estimation would be that the 333 chained #64s are around 17- 18 lbs pull. 

Forget about numbers Joseph you worry about things that arent as critical as you think they are..


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Nico,

You really know how to get the job down without fancy and sometimes useless slingshots. You got your cazador capacity to adapt to the situation and make an intelligent and quick kill. 

I used to use alambre resorteras, but never thought that ther were so lethal. It is great to have you, so you can show us how to use simple materials to make a fully funtional resortera to take down small game.

¡Todos mis respetos carnal! Y por favor sigue enseñandonos, pues siempre aprendemos de ti. Saludos







.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Es asté muy baga don Nico! jejeje!


----------



## TastelikeSnozberries (Jul 16, 2010)

Awesome! I have my stone shooter with me now, hopefully someday soon I'll be able to put one up too, in the meantime I can live it through your stories


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Gracias mi Xidoo y mi Chepo 

Me da gusto que visiten mis hilos de la cazeria con mis resorteras tan sencillas..

Nico


----------



## Slingshots rule (Apr 5, 2011)

Nice shot nico


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Ya you are right Nico, but I have a bad habit of wanting numbers,numbers, numbers. I'm addicted LOL







I'll put on some bands and start shooting asap.


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

josephlys said:


> Ya you are right Nico, but I have a bad habit of wanting numbers,numbers, numbers. I'm addicted LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Joseph

Nothing wrong with knowing things like pull weight and velocity per weight of ammo, this can all be valuable information for sure. I know it can become addictive to crunch numbers and do math with slingshots, I even have been caught in its web a time or two; but I know that knowing numbers isnt going to fill the pot.

Instead I will use basic poor man's power tests, I will use my selected hunting stones with the slingshot I intend to hunt with to shoot at a hard soup or vegetable can. If the stone reasonably crushes the can on impact then I know this is enough energy to kill small game from rabbit size down. 

Later after I kill game I might out of curiosity do chronograph tests of this slingshot with the ammo I use for hunting and often what I find is surprisingly simple and not the nonsense I have seen preeched about needing blistering speeds to take small game.

Nico


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nico said:


> Ya you are right Nico, but I have a bad habit of wanting numbers,numbers, numbers. I'm addicted LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Joseph

Nothing wrong with knowing things like pull weight and velocity per weight of ammo, this can all be valuable information for sure. I know it can become addictive to crunch numbers and do math with slingshots, I even have been caught in its web a time or two; but I know that knowing numbers isnt going to fill the pot.

Instead I will use basic poor man's power tests, I will use my selected hunting stones with the slingshot I intend to hunt with to shoot at a hard soup or vegetable can. If the stone reasonably crushes the can on impact then I know this is enough energy to kill small game from rabbit size down. 

Later after I kill game I might out of curiosity do chronograph tests of this slingshot with the ammo I use for hunting and often what I find is surprisingly simple and not the nonsense I have seen preeched about needing blistering speeds to take small game.

Nico
[/quote]

Amen, amen, AMEN!!! Listen to what Nico says ... He knows his stuff.

Lord knows I am interested in numbers, and in slingshot variations, and in punching targets ... these are all fun things. But those are just other aspects to slingshots. When it comes to hunting, most all of that stuff is irrelevant. If you are careful and practice a bit, you can get the job done with very simple equipment ... a rabbit or a pigeon will be just as dead whether you are using a coat-hanger-slingshot or the fanciest, most expensive laminated, gold plated super sling weapon on the planet. It does not matter whether you hit it in the head with a stone or the most finely dimensioned steel ball bearing ... dead is dead.

Pay attention to Nico!!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

simple and very effective,Well done


----------



## keef (May 27, 2011)

You shot your stone true..And you were on the spot to claim your prize...Well done indeed

Did you eat the pigeon?

Keith


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

yeah i agree with charles and nico







you dont need super fast bands and lead balls, almost any ammo and any elastic will kill with a head shot, the only thing you need to have is a good shot lol -- john


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

keef said:


> You shot your stone true..And you were on the spot to claim your prize...Well done indeed
> 
> Did you eat the pigeon?
> 
> Keith


The pigeon is in the freezer and will be eaten soon, although I'm hoping to get another before I prepare this one..


----------



## KennyCannon (Aug 24, 2011)

Nice shot Nico. I've been on the hunt for some doves for the BBQ for quite some time now. No luck yet though.


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

KennyCannon said:


> Nice shot Nico. I've been on the hunt for some doves for the BBQ for quite some time now. No luck yet though.


Hey Kenny,

Depending on your environment doves are fond of places such as dry cut down or clear burned grass like on levees or vacant lots and in areas that have a lot of conifer trees and one great place is train tracks where they find seeds and fine gravel to fill their crops with.

Other places where tiny puddles of water are adjacent to related local are where they come for afternoon or morning drinks.
Most important is to get to know your prey and understand its reactions to humans and then guage your stalking of your quarry around these observations.

Hope this helps
Nico


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Yeah good advice Nico, thank you. Keep it simple and effective.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Nico you give great advice and I enjoyed reading your story. Good shot too.


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

A good story, and very nice shooting.

Martin


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Well Done Nico!! Always enjoy reading about your adventures!


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Thank you guys,

Smitty awesome to hear from you again and your comments are always greatly appreciated nice to see you again

Martin, thank you and you know I enjoyed your squirrel kill with the smooth stone ( stone ammo all the way)

Perry, nice to see you again too hope this one like my other rock kills bring a smile to those rock shooters of the past









Nico


----------



## hood (Jun 2, 2011)

Excellent shooting and a good story


----------

